# My First Euro Mount



## Whitetay (Apr 3, 2017)

Did u paint it ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 45freezer (Jun 9, 2018)

Awesome mount, is that pallet wood?


----------



## blinn (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## Brunswick (Jan 20, 2019)

No sir I didn’t paint it. I whitened it with salon care volume 40 peroxide. The wood is just an old ruff cut piece of barn wood that I pulled from inside an old barn that was never exposed to the weather! 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## RamDaytona (Jan 29, 2019)

Looks awesome


----------



## rmck15 (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice


----------



## CourtStamper (Jul 12, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Farfrumugen (Sep 27, 2016)

Looks very nice


----------



## Elcy (Sep 24, 2018)

I like the metal behind it. good job!


----------



## Zekedad51 (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## asouthercanuck (Feb 10, 2019)

You did a great job!


----------



## DroptineDC18 (Feb 19, 2010)

Excellent work.


----------



## Grandpassage (Oct 13, 2017)

Looks very nice! I did my first Euro mount a few months ago and was surprised how easy it is to do. I won't be paying to have it done any more. I also used the 40% peroxide and it really whitens it nicely.


----------



## ccsmith2 (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice work man!


----------



## Somethin furry (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks sweet! nice work.


----------



## Frock460 (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice


----------



## bcstillwaters (May 6, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## crate572 (Jan 4, 2016)

I like the frame / plaque ... really sets it off


----------



## akak510 (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks good.


----------



## wiyfzr (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Mrobley066 (Sep 21, 2017)

That looks really nice.


----------



## kyle_kuykendall (Jun 29, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## bkusant (Jul 13, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## ComicRelief365 (Jul 10, 2020)

Love it! That's interesting to know about the barn wood! What is the backdrop though? Thanks for posting!


----------



## BeardedBowman1 (Jul 23, 2020)

That’s sick


----------



## Ls wildlife (Sep 9, 2020)

Brunswick said:


> View attachment 6739057
> 
> 
> I finally decided to give it a try. I done this one for a friend, very pleased with how it turned out!


Looks perfect man


----------



## cw10 (Oct 22, 2020)

Looks great. ..European mounts.... every time I do one I say it will be the last, ever since the first time. Now I’m doing at least 1 buck/year. Boil, pick, scrape repeat. The peroxide works great to whiten it up


----------



## JHersh4820 (Oct 26, 2020)

Brunswick said:


> View attachment 6739057
> 
> 
> I finally decided to give it a try. I done this one for a friend, very pleased with how it turned out!


That looks really great, might have to try that on the next one!


----------



## Dclayton83 (Nov 6, 2020)

Brunswick said:


> View attachment 6739057
> 
> 
> I finally decided to give it a try. I done this one for a friend, very pleased with how it turned out!


How long does it take


----------



## dennisfarina (Oct 27, 2019)

looks good


----------



## HammerOn (Jan 5, 2021)

Well done


----------



## rileygrohn (Dec 20, 2020)

Looks great man!


----------



## Lighthouse7095 (Jan 11, 2021)

Looks great. I like the backdrop you made for it. I think that stuff makes euros look much more complete!


----------



## Rpatel_2008 (Jan 25, 2018)

Sic mount, love the euro!


----------



## Brianmp01 (Apr 1, 2020)

Looks nice, thats how I am doing my next one!


----------



## Cart54 (Jan 27, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## RyanNelson (Oct 7, 2020)

Good job


----------



## ZackW (Feb 5, 2019)

Nice job 👍🏼


----------



## Nicka1395 (Oct 15, 2018)

Looks great


----------

